# Neutering TODAY prayers



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi-
I have been real busy, but wanted to share that Harry is being snipped today. I am worried about him and hope he does ok. Picking him up tonight after 5, will update when I can.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope all goes well for Harry . . . we're sending gentle belly rubs.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I am sure everything will go great and Harry will have a speedy recovery. Keep us posted on how everything is.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It is *always* worrisome! He will likely be just fine, but I know you'll be happy once he's home with you. ((hugs)) Keep us posted!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

All the best to you and Harry today, he'll be fine in no time! Let us know how he is when you pick him up.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Harry is home, and NOT happy. Hopefully he will be better tomorrow. Poor guy.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's to wishing Harry a safe and speedy recovery!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear he's home. He'll feel bettter each day.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mom....what happened to me?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Harry! You are adorable!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope he feels better soon (but not too soon!).


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Tomorrow will be better Harry!
Get well soon.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Harry seems better this morn, Happier. He licks the area, so I think I may have to put a onesie on him, but he's not overly bothering the area or chewing.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad Harry is doing better. Poor little guy!
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How's the adorable Harry feeling now? I'll bet he gets pretty itchy where his stitches are? When is he going to get them taken out?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

You would never know anything different, the dissolveable stitches are already gone, and he does itch a little and lick, but I never needed a collar or a onesie, guess I couldn't ask for anything better! Thanks to everyone who was thinking of him!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So glad he's doing well!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad he's doing so well!!
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, I am sorry I missed this thread. Poor Harry....but I am happy he is now well on his way to recovery and near back to himself again. Hugs for Harry.


----------

